# New Furry Novel - The City That Barks And Roars



## JT Bird (May 11, 2020)

Animals rule the world.

They hit cafes for breakfast then nine to five at the office, and fritter away evenings at jazz clubs.

But paradise is still a distant dream, for there are devils amongst the angels.


The City That Barks And Roars is released 1st August
Available for Pre-Order on Amazon NOW  
www.amazon.com: JT Bird

Paperback and Hardback released same day!!



Lucas Panda is missing; clues on the riverbank suggest he was probably kidnapped.
Enter Frank. Who else you gonna call? Hard-boiled penguin and the finest detective in town.
And meet his new partner, Detective Chico Monkey - yeah, the wisecrackin' kid with all the snappy suits.
But the stakes have been raised; three more creatures are missing and the citizens of Noah's Kingdom are faced with possible extinction. Can the grouchy bird and plucky young ape save the city from doom? Or, will evil prevail and escape the claws of justice?

'Animal noir' peppered with plenty of humour; this thrilling debut novel from award-winning comedian JT Bird is an intriguing blend of Jungle Book and Chinatown (Zootopia for grown-ups?! Watership Down with Fedoras!?) - perfect for fans of animal fiction, or mysteries, adventure and crime. A gripping yarn, packed with weird and wonderful creatures, for youngsters and adults alike (or anyone who's crying out for anthropomorphic detectives!!) 

'BRILLIANT' - Vincent Von Wildebeest, Kingdom Echo

'A fabulous adventure. I was utterly captivated.' - Henry Chinchilla, The San Shem Post

'Marvellous. A veritable feast of fun.' - Chad Sloth, North Beach Weekly


----------

